

Hacker News Disappoints - bslatkin
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2012/07/hacker-news-disappoints.html

======
bslatkin
Originally titled after my Tweet:

"Hacker News has gone to shit; help me find a good editor for a replacement"

<https://twitter.com/haxor/status/225088232721879040>

Just another example of how things are done around here

~~~
bslatkin
Haha.. They've changed the title to this post 3 times. Good going, guys!

Edit: Anyways, if you want to repurpose this thread for constructive criticism
that's fine. I'd rather this site fixed things instead of searching for a
replacement.

------
sktrdie
Subjective. All the things you marked as not interesting were actually quite
interesting to me.

Sure, maybe the content has changed a bit from being completely startup
centric, to more generic lifestyle subjects. But the quality is still quite
high in my opinion.

~~~
bslatkin
If you want to read about general lifestyle why aren't you just reading GQ?
There's nothing wrong with high quality posts about that. But "Hacker News"
isn't the right venue.

------
arjn
In general I agree with the OP...somewhat. Over the last few months or maybe a
year or so, I feel an increase in less interesting articles. Maybe there are
just too many people and submitters now on HN and its getting diluted. (All
just my opinion of course)

